# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Gusal ke Faraiz

## villies

Assalam-0-alekum !....

I wanna share something very important.. Jo ziada ter logo nahi maloom.. Or jis ke namaloom hone ka matlab ye hey ke Hum Napak hain..

Gusal Ke Faraiz




Ek bar poori body per pani bahana, ke bal barabar jaga bhi sookhi na rahe... har ek uzu ( body part) ko achi tara se dhona ke bal barabar.. thori si jaga bhi sookhi nahi rehni chahye warna Gusal nahi ho ga.. ab Pak nahi honge.....

Doosri cheez Nak ke naram hadi tak Pani puhancchana ...Ager pani nahi puhancha tu Gusal nahi hoga.. or napak hi rahjayenge...

Teesri cheez hey kulli karna ..achi tarah kulli karna ... Gargara karna agar hosaktey tu achi tarah se .. agar nahi hua tu Napak rahainge.. 

.. Jis jis ko bata sakte hian ye zaroor bataye ke ye woFaraiz hian jo Shariyat ne mukarar kiye hain agar ye nahi hue Ada tu nahi honge Hum kabhi Pak... 

Islye please please please is ko samjhiye or is per amal kijiye....

----------


## RAHEN

aap ki baat bilkul sahi hai..gusl k faraiz har musalman ko maaloom hone chahiye...mostly beemariyan...naak, aur moun se humme hoti hian..agar yeh hamesha saaf hon tau yeh sub nahi hoga..V.nice information...jazakALLAH.. :Smile:

----------


## villies

thank you Rahen

----------


## manni9

jazak Allah.
I don't understand ke kuch loog 2 din main sirf 1 baar nahate hain :s
Yuck!!!

----------


## xeon

JazakAllah bro. thoree see baat kahoon ga. thora sequence sahee nahi hai although ke Ghusal ho jae ga. Pooree body per pani sab sai end ka step hai. or aap log mind na karain tu main sunnat tareeka bhi discuss kerna chahoon ga.

----------


## RAHEN

ji most welcome...discuss kijeye sunnat ko nazar mein rakh kar... :Smile:

----------


## villies

ji bilkul xeon... you can

----------


## xeon

Thanks.
Allah ko Hazoor S.A.W duniya main sab sai mehboob hain. tu jo tareeka Hazoor nai apnaya agar ham bhi apnain ge tu Allah ke saamnai ham bhi kambiyab honge. Ghusal kee sunnatain buhat simple hain. Jab achhi tarah munh mian pani sai gharare ker liye, or naak main nazuk haddi tak paani puhancha diya ho tu us ke baad complete Wuzu ker liya jae.  Like 
1. pehlai 3 dafa gurgle kiya jae 
2. Us ke baad 3 dafa Naak main paani naazuk haddi tak puhanchaya jae 
3. 3 dafa Munh ko achhi tarah dhoya jae 
4. 3 dafa achhi tarah poore hathon ko dhoya jae. Elbow ke baad tak.
5. achhhi tarah Massah kerna 
6. achhi tarah pair dhona 
7. Achhi tarah pooree body per paani daalna ke aik baal barabar bhi jaga pani puhanchanai sai na reh jae.

----------


## RAHEN

xeon bhai..ghusl mein point 6 included nahi hai..point 5 k baad direct point 7 hai...kyunki hum ghusl mein feets nahi dhote... :Smile: ..thanks 4 ur effort..keep sharing..

----------


## xeon

Rahen sis pair dhona zarooree hai jitna mujhe yaad hai. Kiyun ke poore Wuzu kerna hota hai.

----------


## villies

yes xeon bro rahen is rite gusal mein point 6 nahi hey gusal ke faraiz mein..... ye point wuzu mein shamil hey xeon bhai

----------


## RAHEN

wodhu mein feets dhona important hai...lekin gusal mein feets dhona hai he nahi kyunki last step mein hum full body par pani daalte hain... :Smile:

----------


## villies

thats rite :thumbs:

----------


## Atlantic

very nice information shared by everyone...
Thanks for bringing it out...villies, xeon, and Rahen sis.

----------


## RAHEN

All credit goes to villies n xeon ... :Smile: ..i didnot do anything... :Smile:

----------


## xeon

> wodhu mein feets dhona important hai...lekin gusal mein feets dhona hai he nahi kyunki last step mein hum full body par pani daalte hain...


 :Big Grin:  achha full body pe pani dalna hota hai tu pair is liye nahi dhote but sar ka massah, poora munh or hath waghaira kiyun dhote hain. ok wajah batata hoon ke kiyun pair end main dhote hain. Agar Ghusal kerte waqt paani jama ho jae tu end main pair dhote hain.

----------


## RAHEN

xeon bhai...plz take time to read this link... :Smile: 

http://www.islamawareness.net/Ghusl/how_ghusl.html

----------


## xeon

I know sis, you can read this link also:

http://www.islamicacademy.org/html/L...lish/Ghusl.htm

Actually main Hanfi Maslak follow kerta hoon or us main aisa hai or main Islami Links nahi daikhta net per yeh main nai seekha hai jaa ker, tareekai dono theek hain. my bad werna start main hee clear ho jatee baat.

----------


## villies

Dear Xeon & Rahen... Me ye kehna chahoga ke yaha per shayed hum me se kisi ko bhi ziada knowledge nahi hey... islye behter yehi hey ke jis ka dil jo qubole wo wohi kare... ALLAH qubol karne wala hey... Hum sirf Dua karte hian ke ALLAH Pak humari ki gayee Ibadat ko apni BarGah mein Qubool farmaye 
Ameen

----------


## RAHEN

> I know sis, you can read this link also:
> 
> http://www.islamicacademy.org/html/L...lish/Ghusl.htm
> 
> Actually main Hanfi Maslak follow kerta hoon or us main aisa hai or main Islami Links nahi daikhta net per yeh main nai seekha hai jaa ker, tareekai dono theek hain. my bad werna start main hee clear ho jatee baat.


agar aap ne khud ja kar seekha hai tau me bhi issi ko he abhi se follow karongi inshaALLAH... :Smile: 

villies...wo baat sahi hai ...lekin agar pata ho k galti ho rahi hai tau rehnumayi(advice) le jati hai..kyunki yeh jaanne k baad k yeh galat hai tau gunnah hota hai.. :Smile: ..jab tak maaloom na ho tau baat alag hai...lekin jab pata chal jaye tau sahi ko follow karna chahiye... :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

very nice information shared by all of you Jazak Allah

----------


## villies

@  Rahen.... ap ki bat bilkul thek hey hey ke ager ap kuch jante hian or phir bhi kisi ko guide na karin to wo Gunah hey... lekin mein to bas itna hi kehraha tha ke ager ziada bahes ki gayee to hosakta hey ke hum se kisi se koi galat bat ya koi aisi bat na hojayee jis ki waja se hum Gunah GAr hojaye ALLAH  na kare ke aisa kabhie ho.... but I am also very happy... islye ke ap ki taraf se kafi informative milrahi hey.. is post ka total credit ap ko jata hey q ke mene to sirf Gusal ke Faraiz batayee the... ap ne isse kahi ziada infor di hey... Thax alottt...

----------


## RAHEN

hmm..villies...lets not talk abt credit....agar yeh thread informative laga aap ko ..tau hum sub is mein shareek hain... :Smile: ..khair gusl abhi me ne waise he kia hai jaise xeon bhai ne bata...Thanks 4 sharing xeon bhai... :Smile:

----------


## villies

anywaysss... ye buhat hi acha discusion tha.. Xeon Bro and Rahen ap dono hi ne kafi achi bate kahi is mein..  :Smile:

----------

